# PoaA?



## spaceman_spiff

This started popping up in my back yard. I usually have Poa A in the spring. I've been pretty on top of my PreM, so seeing a bunch of this is surprising. I did seed/overseed with TTTF/KBG at the end of August.

The left, right and pic below seed pods definitely look PoaA to me, but the middle one kind of looks like KBG? Or maybe just Poa growing into the 90' seed pods.


----------



## fusebox7

Looks like SOME type of poa... but which one...? Not sure. It's not Kentucky bluegrass since you won't see a membranous ligule on KBG. https://image.slidesharecdn.com/2398539/95/vegetative-identification-of-common-turfgrasses-in-the-pacific-northwest-29-728.jpg?cb=1257103266

Very stalky looking... appears to be our mystery poa... I haven't kept on on this thread but the "weed" seemed to be cropping up quite frequently in recent years: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2461&start=135


----------



## spaceman_spiff

fusebox7 said:


> Looks like SOME type of poa... but which one...? Not sure. It's not Kentucky bluegrass since you won't see a membranous ligule on KBG. https://image.slidesharecdn.com/2398539/95/vegetative-identification-of-common-turfgrasses-in-the-pacific-northwest-29-728.jpg?cb=1257103266
> 
> Very stalky looking... appears to be our mystery poa... I haven't kept on on this thread but the "weed" seemed to be cropping up quite frequently in recent years: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2461&start=135


Hmm maybe. It seems the mystery weed is growing more sideways. These are always growing straight up, but they are definitely more of a lime green color...


----------

